# Awning Enclosure - Patty O'room



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey all,

I am investigating an option I'd like to add to the trailer while we are at the dirtbike track racing- an awning enclosure. I'd like to have it to block sun/rain and provide a little security at night when the bikes are outside.

I saw this option on Campng World- Patty O'Room .

Has anyone bought one of these? If so are you happy with it? Can you provide some feedback? Is there anything else on the market that would be a better option? I'd like the enclosure to be easy to put up and take down as we are only at the track for the weekends.

Thanks in advance for your help and input!


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I've been very interested in these as well. At the last camper show I attended, I examined a few close up. One thing that struck me is I doubt they are really going to seal anywhere near as well as the ad would like you to assume. Since one of the big points for me would be place to sit without being bothered by rain OR BUGS, I'm curious to hear from people that have them how well they work on that front.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Way cool... BUT... I ran the measurements and got the price. It'd cost me $633!!









Ummm... no thanks.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I had one on my popup, then I bought one for my previous TT and then I moved the side panels up to the Outback and bought a new front panel(s, actually). We absoultely love it and would not be without one. Mine is 16 feet long so think of it like this - it's an 8' x 16' extra room. It will probably cost close to 600 but it's probably the best 600 bucks I've spent over the years.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

We had one on our Coleman pop-up and it was a nice addition. Granted the pop-up didn't have 1/4 the storage the Outback has, so we used this on LONG trips. Too much of a PITA for 2-3 nights...IMHO of course.

Now that the kids are bigger and we bring less of the big plastic toys, I don't see a reason for one for our Outback. I have a portable tent/awning (12x12) that I use. It has sides, but I never install them.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

We have one, it was pricey, BUT used our 20% off any one item IF we bought it the same day we bought The Abi-one!! Stacey puts it up mostly by himself, takes about 15 to 20 minutes now. The initial set up (and my help) it took a little longer!! It's nice to leave all the stuff in there at night without it looking like a dump!! My nieces (early teen) slept in "Uncle Stacey's addition" on an air mattress, and thought they were queens of the campground!! If the sites are close, the solid panel makes it seem a little bigger, by blocking our nosy neighbors. We can't hook the door open, or open the awning window in the living room when it's on, so measure or deal with it. We don't really mind it. 
Like many other 'options' in the camping world it really comes down to what works for the way you camp. 
TTFN
Ember


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

My son has one that came with his fifth wheel when he bought it used. It has worked out well for keeping the kids toys contained and dry. He also made it into a little haunted house for halloween campouts.


----------



## AbbeysRoad (Dec 22, 2008)

compass49 said:


> Hey all,
> 
> I am investigating an option I'd like to add to the trailer while we are at the dirtbike track racing- an awning enclosure. I'd like to have it to block sun/rain and provide a little security at night when the bikes are outside.
> 
> ...


Hi,

We had one on our pop up and we used it for the first couple of years, its was great for extra storage, and privacy especially if you are close to the next site and you enjoy an early morning coffee in your PJ's. The added plus was if there were a lot of bugs out at night, you can still sit outside free from the bugs. We had ours and sat out in it during some pretty heavy rain storms and it held tight. By our third year we stopped using it so much especially on the shorter trips. It is nice to have for sure, but does add one more thing to have to set up and take down, as well as store.

Hope that helps,

Julie


----------



## BchBum'sBoss (Jul 24, 2007)

We had one on our both previous pop ups. We also have one for our Outback. We LOVE it and use it almost every trip! It keeps out the rain and bugs. It also is a good place to hang out with our dogs and they don't have to be leashed. We used some of the money we saved by going to Lakeshore to add this as an option on our Outback. The add a room for the Outback is SO much easier to put up and take down than the ones we had for the pop ups.

Linda


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

ember said:


> It keeps out the rain and bugs. It also is a good place to hang out with our dogs and they don't have to be leashed. .
> 
> Linda


Yeah, being able to just walk out the door, and leave the door to the "porch" open in the rain and bugginess is a big plus. AND the dog can jump in and out of the tt without being leashed and hang out with us on the "porch." I forgot those advantages.

I had thought about getting a solid screen door for the room too (rather than zip up and down) - unfortunately, they don't make one for the Patty-O-Room and I would have to jury-rig a door that was made for a different brand room.

And, it takes me LESS than fifteen minutes to set up. It's about 20 to 25 minutes to take down because I makes sure all the panels are very clean and folded neatly. Well worth the effort when I'm staying for a week or two. Weekends may not see a set up - depends on the bugs.


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks for all of your input. I'll check into the cost at my local dealer to compare what Camping World charges.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

We have a Patty O Room for our 21rs. It almost doubles our living area.










We put mats, a small table, lounge chairs and a TV in the screen room. With the outdoor range top and the grill just outside the door to the room, it is a perfect setup for us and this camper.

My wife and I are early risers. In the morning we go out to the screen room, make coffee and tea and watch the morning news. This way our son can sleep without us "bothering" him! (such a hard life....







)

As others have said, it is easy to put up. If we are just overnighting, the screen room stays in the bag. Other than that, we always put it up.

It also works well on those chilly nights and/or mornings. With the side panels down, we can heat the area with a small ceramic heater.

We bought ours three years ago at Camping World. It was on sale for around $400.00. I installed mine in an afternoon.

Dan


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I've considered these a few times, but the cost/benefit factor just wasn't inline. Plus there are times having it hooked up to the awning would be a pain.

Instead we have purchased two free standing 10x10 Canopies. I then found some sidewalls that Caravan Canopy makes and are pretty cheap. I don't use the Caravan brand canopy, but they do make a great product. I can put the two canopies together and get a 20' room or set them up as needed, either next to our awning or away from the RV. I just gives me more flexibility I feel.

This past summer we set one up for shade while sitting and the other became our outdoor cooler storage/kitchen area.

Setup of the canopies is a breeze and I only setup what is needed.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ve had a Add a Room for a few years now. I do not use it every time but when I do, its good to have. I Love mine. Mine has the privacy panels and they are invaluable if you have nosy neighbors in the site behind you, if you know what I mean.

Another member Hootbob uses his every night he is set up, I don t think he would camp without it.

John


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

tdvffjohn said:


> I ve had a Add a Room for a few years now. I do not use it every time but when I do, its good to have. I Love mine. Mine has the privacy panels and they are invaluable if you have nosy neighbors in the site behind you, if you know what I mean.
> 
> Another member Hootbob uses his every night he is set up, I don t think he would camp without it.
> 
> John


That's what brand ours is too!! an Add a Room!! I'm not sure my previous post was clear, BUT we LOVE ours!!
Ember


----------



## compass49 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thanks Y-Guy,

We currently have an Ez-Up portable tent. I've considered buying a bigger unit with the walls but felt it wouldn't really do what I want. If we are at the dirtbike track for the weekend I'd like to use our TT awning without having to put up a secondary tent to keep the bikes in.



Y-Guy said:


> I've considered these a few times, but the cost/benefit factor just wasn't inline. Plus there are times having it hooked up to the awning would be a pain.
> 
> Instead we have purchased two free standing 10x10 Canopies. I then found some sidewalls that Caravan Canopy makes and are pretty cheap. I don't use the Caravan brand canopy, but they do make a great product. I can put the two canopies together and get a 20' room or set them up as needed, either next to our awning or away from the RV. I just gives me more flexibility I feel.
> 
> ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Another member Hootbob uses his every night he is set up, I don t think he would camp without it.
> John


Your right on that one John








Only camped 4 times in 5 years
Only thing last year had to replace a few panels
Because the screen finally wore out from flolding them so much

Don


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

z-family said:


>


Man...you could sell this picture to an RV company as promotional material. What an awesome shot...


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Many of the cg's we've been to say no to the "freestanding" screenrooms.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ember said:


> Many of the cg's we've been to say no to the "freestanding" screenrooms.


That is crazy! I have never heard of that before. Any idea why they do this? Are the spots so small that it would intrude on the other site?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Most of the ones I ve been to , the sites are not big enough for that. Nice tho


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Most of the State Parks in Florida and many private RV parks prohibit enclosures in RV areas that must be "staked" down. They _are_ allowed in areas designated for tent camping.

Their thought is someone might drive a stake into an irrigation line, a water line, buried cable or electric.

Dan


----------

